# 75 gallon rhom tank *New pics Mar. 27*



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few of the tankmates I keep with my rhom. The plants provide great cover for them.
I posted this here because it's more planted tank related than the actual fish in the tank.













































Small Shrimp less than 1/2"


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

mmm, dinner :laugh:


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL that camera is the stuff.. nice pickup!! and nice fish!


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet pics. I think I might try some neons when I move my P's to a larger tank. They really add some color.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice pictures! What are the fish with the yellowish fins?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

moeplz said:


> Nice pictures! What are the fish with the yellowish fins?


Lemon Tetras
They really colour up once you get them in your tank and they grow a bit.
Nothing like when there's at PetSmart


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What kind of driftwood is that?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> What kind of driftwood is that?


It's grapevine.
It was very dry and sandblasted when I got it at LFS for $10 a piece!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Nice pictures! What are the fish with the yellowish fins?


Lemon Tetras
They really colour up once you get them in your tank and they grow a bit.
Nothing like when there's at PetSmart
[/quote]

I just want to have everything that you have in your tank..in my tank. Hands down.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

moeplz said:


> Nice pictures! What are the fish with the yellowish fins?


Lemon Tetras
They really colour up once you get them in your tank and they grow a bit.
Nothing like when there's at PetSmart
[/quote]

I just want to have everything that you have in your tank..in my tank. Hands down.
[/quote]

Thanks for the comments.
Here's a couple more pics
I'm going to rearrange the tank this weekend and I'll get some pics up.
Ghost shrimp with eggs

View attachment 99625


View attachment 99626

My Rhom

View attachment 99627


Hemigrammus Ocellifer
View attachment 99628


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

you got to love that 20D..

awesome pics Pete!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

2nd pic = NP POTM!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice there guy,What has been you success rate with keeping these together?Awesome pics as well(I hope to be taking pics like this soon as well).


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! very nice job i love your pic







what kind of camera you use??


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> wow! very nice job i love your pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,guys.
I just bought a Canon 20D this week.
I have been drooling







over it now since it came out and finally grabbed it on sale.
I was going to get the 350 but this one fits my hand better.
Pete


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

'Cot damn, How in the f*ck do you photo geeks get such good pics? I like to think that I take good pictures, but how in the hell do you do that? That look more realistic then watching my fish my self.


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

are those ghost shrimp or another kind?
how often do they breed and how often?
did you have to do anything special to get them to breed?

very nice setup. im looking to start a 75 gallon plant tank with one piranha. not sure what kind yet


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

zomac said:


> are those ghost shrimp or another kind?
> how often do they breed and how often?
> did you have to do anything special to get them to breed?
> 
> very nice setup. im looking to start a 75 gallon plant tank with one piranha. not sure what kind yet


THey are ghost shrimp and there's always about 10 of them full of eggs under their tails or ready to drop them.It seems like every few days I have most small ones crawling around but they seem to keep the population in check.
I don't do anythign special to get them to breed they just do it. I wasn't getting any little ones untill the tank grow in and they had some good cover.
Thanks Guys


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

thx for the response. i have started reading the plant section for the last few weeks and you guys are gonna make me buy a new tank!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Pete, 
I bought a 350D! I ordered a Canon EF 28-105 III USM lense









Did you use the onboard flash for those shots? If so, did you soften it with any tissue>?
nice job again


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a few more pictures from tonight.I didn't get a chance to trim and rearrange the tank this weekend.The rhom likes to hang out at the left side of the tank , I planted a few plants at the front to keep him from rubbing his chin on the glass.
Tracy seen him get a shost shrimp last night. She was















Thanks again to Dippy Eggs for all his help









View attachment 100230


View attachment 100231


View attachment 100232


View attachment 100234


View attachment 100236


View attachment 100237


View attachment 100238


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL great shots Pete!!
And the tank looks great as usual!! I don't think you could mess up a tank, I am totally convinced...
Share camera settings, and techniqe
(pm if you want








)


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Great shots and awsome tank


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Great pics and nice fish


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

Incredible tank!

Would you mind telling me how big ur rhom is? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

steve1337 said:


> Incredible tank!
> 
> Would you mind telling me how big ur rhom is? Sorry if I missed it.


Thanks Guys.
He's 10"


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Doc,
That last pic of the full tank shot is way too cool.








Say, how are the ottos doing in there?
Of all the types of tetras, which ones do you think are the most clever to avoid the Jaw Of Death?


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

looks great, You need to post your tank at aquaticplantcentral. Looks great, make sure to have follow-up pics after u trim.

And keep us aware of whos getting eatin in the tank.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Have some of your ottos just died? When I first set this tank up I have 5 ottos, 3 just dropped dead, just curious if this happened to any of yours.
Thanks.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

One of my favourite setups.
Great setup from the plants to the rhom, well done!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Have some of your ottos just died? When I first set this tank up I have 5 ottos, 3 just dropped dead, just curious if this happened to any of yours.
> Thanks.


Mine did: I tried 3 different species (O. vittatus, O. macrospilus and O. cocama), and none lasted longer than 2 months, most even died within 2 weeks







This was in a non-piranha tank, btw!

I've said it before Pete, but that tank is simply stunning!








Great photography as well!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

GIMMIE YOUR FISH TANK! =P


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Have some of your ottos just died? When I first set this tank up I have 5 ottos, 3 just dropped dead, just curious if this happened to any of yours.
> Thanks.


Of about 15 otos that I added I lost about 4 of them , the rest are doing just fine. I lost a couple from first group and a couple from next group.

Thanks for the comments guys







and thanks to Dippy for helping me set things up. 
I really hadn't a clue when i started the planted tank.

Just a note. The java ferns in tank are from a couple I bought about 3 years ago that just wouldn't die. It's nice to see that they actuall can grow..lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Pete, you are doing great with the plants.. it is all you! You have done a superb job growing your plants.. all I did was help pass on info that I recieved, that worked for me.







looks great


----------

